# Hygrolon



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you know whAT it looks like? Carpet pad


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks kinda cool, the diy where they covered the foam was cool, if you could get moss to take over the whole background with epiphytes would be awesome, to bad its hard to get in the states for a reasonable price...


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

frogparty said:


> you know whAT it looks like? Carpet pad


that's exactly what it looks like, and considering what I have heard about the development of epiweb, it wouldn't surprise me if it was just a repackaged material


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

frogparty said:


> you know whAT it looks like? Carpet pad


haha. I dont think its the same thing. Is anyone still selling Epiweb in the us?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Firstrays.com sell ecoweb which is the same thing


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

dark colored carpet pad. gonna try and grow some moss on THAT!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

frogparty said:


> dark colored carpet pad. gonna try and grow some moss on THAT!


It wouldn't surprise me. I've seen moss grow on some pretty ridiculous stuff. The latest thing I saw moss growing on that surprised the heck outta me was sheets of moss growing on the side of our 250gal painted propane tank. No soil or organic material but it's growing all over it


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I believe it. Remember I was a PNW'er most my life. Moss grows on ANYTHING there...the north side of anything that isd


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah you know exactly what I'm talking about hahahaha! So what brought you to SoCal anyway? I may have you look for some stuff for me if you are game


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

biotech job and year round bikini season


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Is ecoweb really the same? I'm going to try and get back into mini's and set up something with my fish system.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

First of all I would like to say hi from a newbe.  I have just been lurking around, reading. 
I'm from Sweden and has been active with darts for 10 years now.

I have bought Hygrolon and is about to start my first tank with it. I did some googling for "carpet pad" to see what it was. 
Hygrolon has no resemblance to that from what I can see. Carpet pad looked like being a cotton felt. Hygrolon is a double layer mesh with some kind of nylon strands in between.
Its wicks water really well.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

mitcholito, Is anyone still importing your stuff to the states? I cant find it anymore and would like to try them both.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there a reason why no one ships to the US? I've boughten random little things off ebay that were in the UK and there wasn't any issues.


----------



## mitcholito (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Is there a reason why no one ships to the US? I've boughten random little things off ebay that were in the UK and there wasn't any issues.


I dont know why.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Dizzle21 said:


> Is there a reason why no one ships to the US? I've boughten random little things off ebay that were in the UK and there wasn't any issues.


Boughtening is allowed but there are strict rules on purchasing. Were you not there when they passed out that memo?  

I'd bet that it's more about demand. There's a huge market for cheap glass C02 bubblers but no one over here knows about Hygrolon.


----------



## Mikko (Sep 23, 2005)

Have to add my 2 cents, I have been playing around with it now for few months. It seems to work, I have some orchids and Peperomias growing on it, and so far it looks good, much better than any of the felts I have been experimenting with.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Dizzle21 said:


> Looks kinda cool, the diy where they covered the foam was cool, if you could get moss to take over the whole background with epiphytes would be awesome, to bad its hard to get in the states for a reasonable price...


Folius, just purchased a 19" x 19" sheet to try out on a 18x18x24 exo terra project


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

Wusserton said:


> Folius, just purchased a 19" x 19" sheet to try out on a 18x18x24 exo terra project


This thread is over two years old now, I don't believe Devin started supplying this in the US until after that. I'm sure that this person has heard about it by now, as there are quite a few trending threads which utilize it. I have some myself and love the stuff, endless project possibilities to make with such a versatile material.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

How well does it wick vertically? I bought some recently but haven't used it yet. I want it to go 12"


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It will wick about 12" in open air and 14" in a sealed humid box, ime.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Jeremy M said:


> This thread is over two years old now, I don't believe Devin started supplying this in the US until after that. I'm sure that this person has heard about it by now, as there are quite a few trending threads which utilize it. I have some myself and love the stuff, endless project possibilities to make with such a versatile material.


I know its an old thread but thought if I posted the site it may help people go direct and buy the stuff lol


----------

